
Why Repair Techs Are Hacking Ventilators with DIY Dongles from Poland - garaetjjte
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3azv9b/why-repair-techs-are-hacking-ventilators-with-diy-dongles-from-poland
======
elliekelly
> The Polish hacker told Motherboard that technicians will take a
> manufacturer’s repair class in the United States, get the required software,
> then share it widely through Europe. “It’s officially prohibited to share
> the software,” they said, speaking of the PB840 software. “But if you know
> someone, you can just copy it and they cannot track it.”

How is it that the software can’t be tracked? Is it because the 20+ year old
hardware doesn’t connect to the internet and so it can’t “phone home”?

~~~
ta17711771
Yes.

People used to have ethics regarding tracking in software - sometimes this led
to devs not knowing the color of their user's underwear.

